
'Strong' Black Woman? 'Smart' Asian Man? The Downside to Positive Stereotypes - devy
https://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2018/02/17/586181350/strong-black-woman-smart-asian-man-the-downside-to-positive-stereotypes
======
RickJWag
I'm glad it was written from a minority point of view. I found this article an
interesting read.

------
amriksohata
As an Indian I get frustrated when people assume you are the local doctor, the
media are wholly to blame

